# quickfletch VS feathers/vanes



## rcurrie (Oct 7, 2010)

Im thinking of trying out the NAP quickfletch but wanted to see what people think of them. Have any of you gone from feathers to quickfletch.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

I was skeptical of them but after reading on the Internet about how people loved them I gave them a try. I must say they are easy and shoot good. But I still like to fletch my own arrows.


----------



## freezerhunter (Sep 27, 2010)

they go on real easy as long as the arrows are clean and shoot well


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

I thought I was down to five good arrows. I bought some quickfletch packages and now all 11 arrows are hitting their mark out to 40 yards...


----------



## reeltherapy (Dec 2, 2008)

do they shoot any different from fletched vanes POI . i have 1 out of my 6 that needs some new vanes, and i was wondering if i quick-flethed just one would it shoot the same?


----------



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

It would as good or better. They seem to hold tighter groups.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

They would shoot as good or better. They seem to hold tighter groups. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rcurrie (Oct 7, 2010)

i ended up and put them on. I like them so far not as noisy as my feathers when i shoot.


----------



## thwack_master76 (Feb 14, 2010)

I gotta tell ya, I will never fletch another arrow as long as I hunt again!!! The NAP quickfletch is that good, and a bonus, their customer service is top shelf. I cant say enough good about NAP!!! Just my .02!!


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

rcurrie said:


> i ended up and put them on. I like them so far not as noisy as my feathers when i shoot.


 
Wow you are lazier than I thought. :lol::lol:


----------

